# What's Tonight's Watch?



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

On the premise it can do no harm, and is not replicating another thread today.....your night attire ( watch).

Any excuse to look at watches :laugh:



Good lume ..... Tissot V8

Anyone playing? :thumbsup:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Not very popular but got my Gulfman on tonight


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Give you a clue...it rhymes with Jodrell Bank.

And before the smutty [email protected] get on, I know! :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

All day not just this evening


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's mine, my battered and bruised Seiko Solar.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Tango man for me tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Tonight I shall be sleeping with Subo :scared:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

snap toddy101!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> snap toddy101!


 Very nice mate, your bezel is in better condition than mine :yes:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

toddy101 it prob comes from having a desk job for a living now!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> All day not just this evening


 Okay this time with image


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

This one for the evening. A little damage to the text ,plating and the top of the dial so I guess it's a bit of a (birth year ) beater.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A Seiko tonight.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

THIS.......just arrived today thanks to another forum member :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Tonight I shall be sleeping with Subo :scared:


 You make friends quickly, I assume that's a staff member?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

She is very small and pretty, with a lovely face, little hands and nice curves


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

On this day......Bob.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Tonights watch is the limited edition gulf


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A silver Smiths from 1945


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm having a two watch Tuesday. I went work in the Seiko and then picked up my Services watch from being repaired so thought I'd put them both on.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


>


 Looks good with the new insert :thumbsup: Suits the hands very well :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Looks good with the new insert :thumbsup: Suits the hands very well :yes:


 Loving the bezel now, but still not overly convinced about the hands!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Tonight's very dark terrible photo is my Sarb035, it is on a lovely Hirsch Medici leather strap that is so comfortable and fits so well, when i put this watch on i do wonder why i have any others?


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> Tonight's very dark terrible photo is my Sarb035, it is on a lovely Hirsch Medici leather strap that is so comfortable and fits so well, when i put this watch on i do wonder why i have any others?


 Does this strap have curved ends or is it just my Tuesday night Mrs L is out alcohol addled brain ?

No activity tonight other than pouring wine and winding through adverts, so this one:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Does this strap have curved ends or is it just my Tuesday night Mrs L is out alcohol addled brain ?
> 
> No activity tonight other than pouring wine and winding through adverts, so this one:
> 
> ...


 It has curved ends and has an insert to adjust for various lug positions which means a perfect fit

only (slight) issue is you can see the insert when looking from the side but it doesn't bother me at all (and i am very OCD)

so far the best strap i have found for my Sarb after LOTS of trying


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

No watch tonight for me as it is drink Tuesday and wearing a watch affects my balnce drinking these :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Montybaber said:


> It has curved ends and has an insert to adjust for various lug positions which means a perfect fit
> 
> only (slight) issue is you can see the insert when looking from the side but it doesn't bother me at all (and i am very OCD)
> 
> so far the best strap i have found for my Sarb after LOTS of trying


 Mmmm, after paying for my latest incoming and servicing/repair costs on 3 other watches, I might have to look at that one as I really would like to change mine from bracelet to strap.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Mmmm, after paying for my latest incoming and servicing/repair costs on 3 other watches, I might have to look at that one as I really would like to change mine from bracelet to strap.


 If you like i will send better pics in daylight


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m currently dragging my knuckles on the floor with this pair...

*MARINA MILITARE (Parnis)` Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels** & **вмф ссср (`Vodolaz` Anchor-1 700M,full lume dial), Vostok cal.2409 17 jewels.*










:biggrin:


----------



## Alvieri (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Yes please.


 

As you can see the lug inserts are visible but i still think its a great strap for the Sarb, it is also extremely comfortable! The thickness of the strap means it is flat with the case back


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

had this on all day.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Edifice tide temp.....

Good lume


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Still wearing my Seiko whilst watching Days of thunder


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I have this on tonight, i love it


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> I have this on tonight, i love it


 hard to beat for sheer classless purity. It really is the honest watch. Bet you like the medici. Sorry I rarely have time to keep up with the forum these days. My life is alas so busy. I like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> hard to beat for sheer classless purity. It really is the honest watch. Bet you like the medici. Sorry I rarely have time to keep up with the forum these days. My life is alas so busy. I like your style :thumbsup:


 That is very nice of you to say, thankyou, i know what you mean i have two very ill St Bernards at home at the moment and nearly lost both of them in the last two weeks so not much time for watches/forum etc

hows the Visodate? It looks a beauty from the pics


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Obviously hadn't worn this one since before October 31st as it was still set to GMT !


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bright tonight.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wearing this new arrival from @scottswatches :

http://

__
https://flic.kr/p/EoYrgP


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Montybaber said:


> That is very nice of you to say, thankyou, i know what you mean i have two very ill St Bernards at home at the moment and nearly lost both of them in the last two weeks so not much time for watches/forum etc
> 
> hows the Visodate? It looks a beauty from the pics


 Morning mate, sorry to hear about the St Bernards, we have had Yorkshire Terriers most of my life and I know how much they must mean to you. My last Yorkie passed away last year, but we have a 12 month old pup now called Tanya and she is a really lovely nature. Yes the Vis is lovely. It really is a looker and with a great movement to boot which the swatch group use in watches costing 2 or 3 times the price. What impresses there is the day and date which click over exactly on midnight with a lovely action. Though I'm already considering a trade for a Breitling Superocean :yes:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Funny enough i have had my eye in a Breitling Aerospace for a while :yes:

trouble is every new watch to me is 'the final purchase' but there is always something that niggles that isn't perfect

The GS is incredible and i love it but it is becoming apparent that it doesn't work on leather  i have tried and tried but it looks like an impossibility due to the lug hole position being too low (sounds mad i know)

funnily enough the watch that is the closest to perfection (for me) for size/comfort etc is my old battered ecodrive lol


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

I want to play this game, but would be boring with just one watch!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure if we are still doing a quartz day, so just leaving this here.
I do like this one and lucky for it and me, it's not in a salable condition, hence I've had her around 2-3 years.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, so it is this one for me today......a new arrival on Monday.










Cheers.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just been to the post office to pick up this little beastie - Thanks @kevkojak


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Faze said:


> Just been to the post office to pick up this little beastie - Thanks @kevkojak


 Very very nice Faze :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> As you can see the lug inserts are visible but i still think its a great strap for the Sarb, it is also extremely comfortable! The thickness of the strap means it is flat with the case back


 That is a great looking strap!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had this one on for the last two days. I was checking it was working fine before going up for sale. Mistake! I forgot how much I like wearing it so no chance of selling it now.. I haven't seen another one around, does anyone else on here have one out of interest?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this tonight


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Not a big fan of gold tone but wearing this tonight. Might be putting this one in the sales section soon.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Payday brings out the MM300
Oh and the map is upside down, because it's the wife's :naughty:


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Montybaber said:


> As you can see the lug inserts are visible but i still think its a great strap for the Sarb, it is also extremely comfortable! The thickness of the strap means it is flat with the case back


 I have to ask,

Where did you get that strap?

I love the way it fits snug on the watch. Been toying with a leather strap for an Omega, and wonder if I can get a fit like that?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Cosd said:


> I have to ask,
> 
> Where did you get that strap?
> 
> I love the way it fits snug on the watch. Been toying with a leather strap for an Omega, and wonder if I can get a fit like that?


 Its from watch obsession and its a hirsch medici, it has adjustable positions for the lugs so the chance of a good fit is very good

extremely soft and comfortable too


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Stuff it, I'm joining in this game.

Mine is the same as last nights!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Now retro


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Those dark hands are luminous :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Wheeeeeee. I'll be wearing this for a while me thinks.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh go on, go on, go on, go on I'll play

Armida A1 Brasso Schmasso !!!


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

This



And later.......



:thumbsup: .......Bob.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

For tonight.......



Give it an airing.....

:yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

This combo:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

easy watch to just put on the wrist without doing any settings.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Padders said:


> This combo:


 That's gotta be the *S*ilveriest *S*hiniest *S*eamaster I've ever *S*een :biggrin:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

reggie747 said:


> That's gotta be the *S*ilveriest *S*hiniest *S*eamaster I've ever *S*een :biggrin:


 Now that's easy for you to say (three times fast)

Its an unusual one all right, from turn of the Millennium. Omegamatic hybrid movement, (think Seiko Kinetic), 200m rating, no bezel insert, cyclops, GMT-lite slider clasp. All odd in a modern Seamaster. Oh and it keeps amazingly good time, half a second fast after 2 weeks of wear without adjustment.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Might take this off tomorrow. Might not. :yes:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

This little beauty for me tonight.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

reggie747 said:


> This little beauty for me tonight.


 That is lush.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wearing this tonight:

http://

__
https://flic.kr/p/Ew4MVc

Changed the strap again to this orange leather strap! I couldn't get on with the silicon strap, I didn't like the feel of it, there didn't seem to be any movement in it, it felt like it was gripping my wrist no matter how loose it was. This leather one is much better and it still has the orangey goodness :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Small but perfectly formed :yes:


----------



## Mr.Daniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> This one for the evening. A little damage to the text ,plating and the top of the dial so I guess it's a bit of a (birth year ) beater.


 Very nice classic dress watch


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Saw this today while out, I wish  marine chronometer c1817 of British manufacture. Maker unknown.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)




----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

See if my 3.99 makes it through the night :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Old pics because I got home way later than I expected as I was having such a great day and had to do all the jobs on my list before I could relax.

Wore this one for lunch out with a very dear friend. Had to make sure it was OK as it had stopped. Seiko let the side down a bit as it's in the same display box as 7 other solars and they were all still going. It was in a corner of the box so I guess it wasn't getting quite enough light. Has been OK all day and I'll make sure it goes back in the middle of the box.










I changed to this one after tea, only to have my wife say they both look the same to her


















.Time for the new Bond movie and something red now the 710 has gone out.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Birth year 6601 tonight.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good lume


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

RWP said:


> Good lume


 Nice table :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

My (patented :laugh: ) watch lottery box chose this for me tonight:



__
https://flic.kr/p/D682VH


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Nice table :thumbsup:


 Yup.....it's not new :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Good lume


 and where's the bog paper :watch:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> and where's the bog paper :watch:


 Got to be used sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Got to be used sometime :thumbsup:


 ahh...dual purpose...clever...do you recycle :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> ahh...dual purpose...clever...do you recycle :laugh:


 Oh dear


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr Levity said:


> Birth year 6601 tonight.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/4


 Birth year 6601 Jesus that makes me very old ,that's if you were really born then.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Oh dear


 Economy is the watchword....sort of :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Economy is the watchword....sort of :yes:


 bio diesel :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

New book tonight

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Swapped over to the new addition to my solar powered watches now:



__
https://flic.kr/p/EMfm7M

Its quite big, but comfortable


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Nothing special


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

New.....so it will be for a few days....lume or not.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just home from work and thought I'd take an infocus shot of my jacket.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

That time of the month has come round again when I don't have to do more than set the time with the horribly fiddly little crown. I really would wear this more often if it had quick set and a sensibly sized crown. Or I had smaller fingers.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Citizen just now


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just slipped on a Deep Blue


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just finished so downstairs to put the kettle on :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Good lume !


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Going nowhere tonight ,so this rarely worn unloved and hard to photograph watch is getting a bit of wrist time.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A 1930s watch for tonight.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just found this


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I resurrected this because I am so chuffed with this.......



1984 Citizen Quartz :thumbsup:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

New beater so had to be worn tonight.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's been on two trains, four buses and in one of the bigger local Rolex AD's today.

All completely unnoticed even by the sales bloke in the Shop.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

joolz said:


> Just found this


 I had a Tissot devastate which came to an unfortunate end. I was wearing it in a pub in the days before watches grabbed me. At some well oiled point in the night I discovered a round bit of plastic on the floor and after screwing it in my eye and other incredibly funny things I put it on the floor and crushed it.

Sometime later I looked at the time and my watch face was mangled beyond use.

GUESS what the round bit of plastic was :taz:

Tissot Seastar.....not devastate..... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

RWP said:


> I had a Tissot devastate which came to an unfortunate end. I was wearing it in a pub in the days before watches grabbed me. At some well oiled point in the night I discovered a round bit of plastic on the floor and after screwing it in my eye and other incredibly funny things I put it on the floor and crushed it.
> 
> Sometime later I looked at the time and my watch face was mangled beyond use.
> 
> ...


 the acrylic crystal, were you impersonating colonel klink by any chance ? :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> the acrylic crystal, were you impersonating colonel klink by any chance ? :laugh:


 It was Bruce......not my finest moment.....Got a laugh when I tried to tell the time though :swoon:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Tonight it is this


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Had an eventful evening, started badly ! Was given a new mini chef's knife by a supplier yesterday. Can you guess what the first thing I did was ? It wasn't just the mushrooms that got sliced. <img alt=">" src="http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/facepalm-smiley-emoticon.gif">

Then I had to replace a faulty motorised valve head on the central heating system, which should have been an easy and quick job. Probably would have been for someone with good eyesight, but everything was too close for me to be able to focus on it while stuffed in the small extremely warm airing cupboard. Succeeded eventually, but I now know why plumbers charge so much









So, no time for a new pic.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> Had an eventful evening, started badly ! Was given a new mini chef's knife by a supplier yesterday. Can you guess what the first thing I did was ? It wasn't just the mushrooms that got sliced. <img alt=">" src="http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/facepalm-smiley-emoticon.gif">
> 
> Then I had to replace a faulty motorised valve head on the central heating system, which should have been an easy and quick job. Probably would have been for someone with good eyesight, but everything was too close for me to be able to focus on it while stuffed in the small extremely warm airing cupboard. Succeeded eventually, but I now know why plumbers charge so much
> 
> ...


 Sharp knives and not good eyesight isn't generally the best combination.

I'm trying to cheer myself up with the Moonwatch while I lie around riddled with what seems to be pleurisy. Won't let it stop me getting to uni, even if it is agony just lying flat.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Got to be tonight......



Mr Levity said:


> Had an eventful evening, started badly ! Was given a new mini chef's knife by a supplier yesterday. Can you guess what the first thing I did was ? It wasn't just the mushrooms that got sliced. <img alt=">" src="http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/facepalm-smiley-emoticon.gif">
> 
> Then I had to replace a faulty motorised valve head on the central heating system, which should have been an easy and quick job. Probably would have been for someone with good eyesight, but everything was too close for me to be able to focus on it while stuffed in the small extremely warm airing cupboard. Succeeded eventually, but I now know why plumbers charge so much
> 
> ...


 Things,can only get better Mr Levity :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Hugh.

Eyesight wasn't the problem with the knife. The blade is just different from what I'm used to, resulting in a slight slip. Man it's sharp ! Cursing myself about that, and even more because I completely forgot I've got a pair of watchmaker's glasses with built in light which would have helped greatly with the plumbing job.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Sharp knives and not good eyesight isn't generally the best combination.
> 
> I'm trying to cheer myself up with the Moonwatch while I lie around riddled with what seems to be pleurisy. Won't let it stop me getting to uni, even if it is agony just lying flat.


 You should stay in Hugh, if you don't you risk pneumonia :bash:

Take care.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A Seiko for tonight 



Take care Hugh, hope you feel better in the morning. :yes:

And that you have a better day tomorrow Mr Levity without new sharp knives or plumbing woes. :yes:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Also from me. Been wearing this at work today.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Changed over to this now:



__
https://flic.kr/p/FnBkr3


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Breitling GMT for Friday evening.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok ....... I wear it all the time....brilliant lume as well :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just giving this a whirl to get used to a larger watch, put a cheeky offer in on a possible grail of a similar colour, but over 10x the price (never seen one other than in photos, but it's from the books that got me reading, and got me genuinely interested in watches)


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Greedy ass Americans! Omega it is for now then. Won't complain, but really wanted that doxa sub 










I love the pro more, a lot of that being simply due to heritage, but I'm begining to doubt if I'll sell the reduced. A fantastic watch in its own right. Even if this is probably the first time since I got it that I've managed to get the minute and second hand to align.


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

hughlle said:


> but really wanted that doxa sub


 They do look great, I just bought a Doxa t-shirt, so need to find a diver to go with it


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Out tonight so won't be able to post later.

It'll be this one.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Decided already.....no lume but :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


>


 Like like like. How old is that, NOS? I doubt it given the bezel scratch at 5, but that looks fantastic! I'll find an f300 one day.

Arrived today. Loving it. Even if it not that different to what I was wearing when I signed for it  Just the silver to go now I think, although hesitant, silver on silver could be an issue.. I don't understand why 3 identical watches, other than colour, require different end links. It's damn pathetic. Standardise your end links omega!


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Old pic as I've been busy tonight. This one was set to the right date.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Like like like. How old is that, NOS? I doubt it given the bezel scratch at 5, but that looks fantastic! I'll find an f300 one day.


 I'll trade you Hugh :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Taking the Deep Blue away for the night for a slap up meal and a few drinks.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Evening by a fire bowl thingy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

1990 Tag Formula 1.......lume still ok :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


>


 If only the ifs were flush with the case. A real beauty of a watch though! Now tell me about your obsolete circuit board. Looks to be far earlier than PCI.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> If only the ifs were flush with the case. A real beauty of a watch though! Now tell me about your obsolete circuit board. Looks to be far earlier than PCI.


 Thats a Pentium Xeon quad core balancing unit. circa 2006 I would say


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Couldn't be anything else tonight...........


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Thats a Pentium Xeon quad core balancing unit. circa 2006 I would say


 I stand corrected. It looks eons old. In 2006 I actually built a water cooled dual Xeon file server (to serve no one but me haha) in a custom cabinet with built in 15" screen, but never saw anything like that! Mine was more at the consumer end of things though.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

This tonight, obviously!  :









__
https://flic.kr/p/FrtKSU

Leather strap is starting to break in and beginning to feel very comfortable on wrist


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

PRS by Eddie


----------



## James45 (Mar 10, 2016)

RWP said:


> On the premise it can do no harm, and is not replicating another thread today.....your night attire ( watch).
> 
> Any excuse to look at watches :laugh:
> 
> ...


 I like the black dial. Looks really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

James45 said:


> I like the black dial. Looks really nice. :thumbsup:


 Thanks James....

There are a wide variety of Tissot v8s, but this is the one I chose


----------

